# WAGO 750-880 Codesys 2.3 WebVisu



## Schuetty (14 Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mir ein Wago Starterkit mit dem Controller 750-880 inkl. Codesys 2.3 gekauft. Ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit der Steuerung, habe aber folgendes Problem mit der WebVisu. Ich habe schon herausgefunden, dass HTML5 nicht unterstuetzt wird. Kein Problem, ich nutze einen Internet Explorer der Java noch unterstuetzt. 

Wenn ich die WebVisu ueber den Internet Explorer oeffne bekomme ich folgende Meldung "There is currently no WebVisu stored in this controller." Den Hacken "Verfuegbar als Web-Visiualisierung" habe ich gesetzt. Muss ich beim laden des Programms noch etwas beachten. 





Ich wuerde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen koennt. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (14 Juli 2019)

Ich habe einige Tage nicht mehr mit Codesys gearbeitet. Es gibt dort noch die Config für den Controller selber. Dort gibt es auch noch den Punkt WebVisu Aktivieren. Aber frag mich bitte nicht genau wo. Ich meine es ist nicht der Punkt den du gezeigt hast...
Ich gucke gleich aber gerne mal nach wenn ich an einem Rechner bin.

// Unten auf den vierten Reiter gehen -> Zielsystemeinstellungen -> Visualisierung -> Web-Visualisierung hier dann den Haken setzten.


----------



## Rewe2000 (14 Juli 2019)

HalloSchuetty,

die StartVisu muss unter CodeSys 2.3 und einem 750-880 zwingend "PLC_VISU" (unter Visualisierungen) genannt werden. Die Seiten, welche du von der Startseite anspringst, können beliebig benannt werden (Großbuchstaben und keine Umlaute). 
Ich denke dies ist das Problem bei dir.




Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Schuetty (14 Juli 2019)

Hallo, 

Vielen Dank fuer die schnelle Hilfe! 

@Reinhard, genau das war mein Problem. Es funktioniert! 


Viele Gruesse!


----------



## Rewe2000 (14 Juli 2019)

Hallo Schuetty,

noch ein Hinweis, bei WAGO gibt es eine gute Doku (Handbuch) zum Theme WebVisualisierung (CodeSys 2.3) , ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob diese beim Starterpaket mit dabei ist.

Zu finden unter:
https://www.wago.com/medias/m07590333-00000000-2de.pdf?context=bWFzdGVyfGRvd25sb2Fkc3w5NzAyOTN8YXBwbGljYXRpb24vcGRmfGRvd25sb2Fkcy9oYTcvaGZlLzk2MjM0MjgxNjk3NTgucGRmfGZiNDI3NTJkYjgzYTdiM2NiNzA2NDMzN2VlYmZmM2VlZGRjODgwNjAwMzEzMGEzZDkyODY0MDk3NTFkMjAzMTA&attachment=true 

Sollte der Link nicht funktionieren, dann bitte im Downloadbereich unter "*WAGO-I/O-PRO, Programmier-Tool IEC-61131-3 ; Version 2.3*" suchen.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Cornel61 (5 November 2020)

Hallo, 
das Thema welches hier behandelt wurde beschäftigt mich gerade sehr. Ich verwende einen Wago Controller 750-881 und habe ebenfals Probleme mit der Visualisierung.
Der erste Tipp mit der Umbenennung des Verzeichnisses war bereist hilfreich. Mein Hauptproblem ist das Hochladen der drei HTML-Dateien auf die Wago. Es läßt sich nur die WebVisu.html hochladen. Das Hochladen der WebVisuPlus.html und WebVisuPlusConfig.html wird ständig abgebrochen. Ich verwende FileZilla für die Datenübertragung.
Ist das ein bekanntes Problem?

Im Browser erhalte ich, seit der Umbenennung des Verzeichnisses, eine Darstellung der Visualisierung, leider im "passiven" Zustand, also z.B. stehen die Zeiger der Temperaturanzeig senkrecht und zeigen nicht den aktuellen Wert an. 
Als ursächlich sehe ich die fehlenden html-Dateien. 
Hatte jemand ebenso dieses Problem und eventuell eine Lösung?


----------



## Rewe2000 (5 November 2020)

Hallo Cornel61,

grundsätzlich lade ich die Visu bei mir mit CodeSys 3.2 hoch, hier kommen bei mir, die von dir genannten Dateien nicht vor.
Lediglich eine WebVisu.htm findet sich bei mir auf dem Controller (750-880). Verwendest du eventuell eine andere CodeSys Software als 2.3?

Was kommen denn für Fehler in Filezilla?

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Cornel61 (5 November 2020)

Hallo Rewe2000,

es ist richtig, dass die Visualisierung mit dem Programm hochgeladen wird. Allerdings wird die Visualisierung nicht mehr im Browser angezeigt, da diese bei Codesys 2.3 auf Java basiert und nicht mehr unterstützt wird.
Um weiterhin die Visualisierung im Browser zu sehen gab es ein HTML5 Script, nun sind es drei HTML Scripte (original nur HTM). Diese müssen per ftp in das Verzeichnis /PLC/ geladen werden. Dieses Hochladen funktioniert insoweit nicht, dass der Vorgang immer abgebrochen wird. FileZilla zeigt unten an, wie viele Datein geladen wurden, wie viel erfolgreich und wie viele fehlgeschlagen sind.
Eine besondere Meldung erscheint nicht. 

Gruß Uli


----------



## Rewe2000 (6 November 2020)

Hallo Uil,

ok, genau diese HTML5 Visu hatte ich auch schon getestet (ohne Plus), war aber für mich (damals) nicht brauchbar, da viele VISU-Elemente nich funktioniert haben.
Jetzt verwende ich den von WAGO empfohlenen Weg "Anwendungshinweis A500690" und bin damit mehr als zufrieden. Die Visu wird somit unabhängig vom Browser (mit Java) geöffnet und ich brauche keine Glimmzuge machen. Beim Handy (Android) verwende ich die Java APP.

Auch ich kann alle 3 Dateien nicht auf den Controller (880er) laden, wenn ich diese in Filezilla gleichzeitig markiere. Versuche ich diese jedoch Datei für Datei zu laden und nach jeder Datei den Verzeichnis aktualisieren Button betätige, klappt dies.

Versuch das mal (ev. nach jeder Datei Filezilla beenden und wieder neu starten), ich habe aber keine Erklärung für dieses Verhalten (ev Ähnlicher Beginn des Dateinamens, wäre dann aber ein BUG in Filezilla). Du könntest zum Test auch mal ein anderes FTP-Programm testen.
Über das WBM kannst du dir den auf dem Controller den zur Verfügung stehenden Speicher ansehen, somit kannst du sicherstellen, dass dieser nicht zur Neige geht.

Ich habe das PLC-Programm und die Visu auf der SD-Card laufen, versuche ich hier die 3 Dateien hochzuladen, so klappt dies auch, wenn ich alle 3 in einem Rutsch versuche.

In Filezilla kannst du über "Ansicht - Nachrichtenprotokoll" das Protokollfenster öffnen, hier werden Fehlermeldungen eingeblendet.

Viel Erfolg
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Cornel61 (6 November 2020)

Hallo Reinhard, das Hochladen klappt auch mit einem anderen FTP-Client nicht, WinSCP hat mal kurz angemerkt, das der Speicherplatz unzureichend ist. Das wäre eine logische Erklärung. Kannst du mir bitte beschreiben oder einen Link senden über den von WAGO empfohlenen Weg "Anwendungshinweis A500690"? Ich habe bisher nichts darüber gefunden. Es wäre super, wenn ich eine Möglichkeit für die Visualisierung finden würde. Alle Browser, welche ich auf dem PC habe, stellen mir die Visu nicht dar, obwohl Java aktiv ist. Keinen Plan, weshalb das nicht geht.  Schönen Abend Gruß Uli


----------



## Rewe2000 (7 November 2020)

Hallo Uli,

geh bitte auf die Homepage von WAGO und gib in das Suchfeld einfach "Anwendungshinweis A500690" ein (ohne Anführungszeichen) oder versuche diesen Link https://www.wago.com/medias/a500690...WUwNzgyNDI5YmNmNGRkOThhZmU0NQ&attachment=true.

Das gefundene Dokumen musst du downloaden und wie auf Seite 21 unter "3: Java Web Start mit *.jnlp Datei nutzen" beschrieben steht vorgehen. Beachte bitte genau die Vorgehensweise, dann klappt es auch prima. Du solltest CODESYS ab der Version 2.3.9.50 verwenden, da hier die gültigkeit der Zertifikate angepasst wurde. Die beiden Dateien webvisu.jar und minml.jar müssen auf dem Controller gespeichert werden!

Solltest du Probleme haben, dann melde dich einfach nochmals.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Cornel61 (7 November 2020)

Hallo Reinhard, Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Die Dateien "webvisu.jar" und "minml.jar" befinden sich breits auf dem Controller. Mit der Beschreibung unter "3: Java Web Start mit *.jnlp Datei nutzen" habe ich Probleme in der Anwendung. Ich bin kein Windows-Programmierer und die weitere Vorgehensweis ist für mich ohne genaue Anleitung nicht nachvollziehbar. Muss ich die Konsole aufrufen und Befehle eingeben?  Mit "...Auf dem Client-PC werden zwei Dateien benötigt. Die webclient_conf.ini und  eine sogenannte *.jnlp Datei...." kann ich nichts anfangen. Ich verstehe es soweit, dass diese Dateien auf meinem PC existieren missen, die .bat ist eine Stapeldatei für die Abarbeitung. Soviel  verstehe ich. Jedoch habe ich keinen Plan, wo diese eingebunden werden müssen. Kannst du mir da bitte weiter helfen? Welche Java-Version bei mir auf den Browsern laufen, weiss ich auch nicht. Ober muss die untere Beschreibung, der Ersatz für Oracle, ausgeführt werden? Da ich privat Java nutze benötige ich keine Lizenz, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Es ist nicht nachvollziehbar, weshalb es so kompliziert genacht wird.  Ich wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende. Gruß Uli.


----------



## Rewe2000 (8 November 2020)

Hallo Uli,

dann versuch mal wie folgt vorzugehen, damit es auch bei dir klappt.

Verwendest du *CODESYS V2.3.9.50* oder neuer, so sollten die aktuellen Dateien webvisu.jar und minml.jar bereits *in der aktuellen Version* auf der WAGO SPS sein. Verwendest du eine ältere Codesys Version, so musst du die aktuellen Dateien von Hand auf die Steuerung kopieren, scheint bei dir aber OK zu sein.

Prüfe gemäß WAGO Anleitung (Link von gestern) Seite 26 Punkt 7.2 die Version der Datei "webvisu.jar" welche sich bei dir *auf der WAGO SPS* befindet, bei mir ist dies die Version 2.3.9.52. Tipp: unter Windows 7ZIP (Open Source Entpackprogramm) verwenden, damit kannst du gepackte Programme einsehen.

Ich vermute du hast auch Java bereits am PC installiert. Aktuell ist Vers. 8 Update 271 für Privatanwender noch kostenlos.

Lege dir einen neuen Ordner an, bei mir "*D:\Program Files (x86)\WAGO Software\Webvisu Start*" und erstelle die beiden Dateien "*Wago.jnlp*" und "*webclient_conf.ini*" mit einem Texteditor neu in diesen Ordner.

In der Datei "*webclient_conf.ini*" muss folgendes enthalten sein:


```
URL=http://192.168.50.30/plc/
SIZE=0,0,1280,1024
STARTVISU=PLC_VISU
USEURLCONNECTION=TRUE
```

Die URL musst du natürlich so anpassen, damit deine WAGO auch gefunden wird. Die Steuerung muss sich vom Rechner über CMD auch anpingebn lassen. Auch die Bildschirmauflösung muss so angepasst werden, damit das Java Fenster in der gewünschten Größe am Bildschirm erscheint, einfach mal experimentieren.

In der Datei "*Wago.jnlp*" muss folgendes enthalten sein:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>  
<jnlp spec="1.0+" 
codebase="http://192.168.50.30/PLC/"> 
    <security> 
        <all-permissions/> 
     </security> 
    <resources>  
        <j2se href="http://java.sun.com/products/autodl/j2se" version="1.8+"/>  
        <jar href="http://192.168.50.30/PLC/minml.jar"/>
                               <jar href="http://192.168.50.30/PLC/webvisu.jar"/>
</resources>  
    #<application-desc main-class="webvisu.WebVisuFrame"/>
                <applet-desc
                               documentBase="http://192.168.50.30/PLC"
                               name="webvisu"
                               main-class="webvisu.WebVisuFrame">
</applet-desc>
</jnlp>
```

Auch hier natürlich den http:// Aufruf so anpassen, dass dieser die IP-Adresse deiner WAGO enthält. Die angegebene Java Version "1.8+" sollte so passen.

Hast du alles angepasst, so brauchst du nur die Datei "*Wago.jnlp*" doppelt anzuklicken und die WAGO Webvisu sollte sich bei dir, Browserunabhängig, in einem eigenen Fenster öffnen. Nicht wundern, es kommen anfänglich Sicherheitsmeldungen von Java wegen nicht korrekten Zertifikaten, diese kannst du aber bedenkenlos bestätigen. Die URL der Steuerung kann bei Java als Ausnahme hinzugefügt werden, damit die Meldungen nicht mehr kommen.

Du benötigst hier keine .bat - Startdatei, du musst nur den Abschnitt auf Seite 21 "*3: Java Web Start mit *.jnlp Datei nutzen*" bis Seite 22 beachten. Alle anderen Vorgehensweisen beschreiben andere Möglichkeiten.

Wenn du noch irgendwo hängst, so melde dich bitte.

Viel Erfolg Reinhard


----------



## Cornel61 (8 November 2020)

Hallo Reinhard,  vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und Geduld. Dank dir habe ich es hinbekommen, deine Anleitung ist super. Auf dem Conroller steht in der "webvisu.jar" die Versionsnummer 2.3.9.52, mein Codesys ist die Version 2.3.9.61. Trotzdem funktioniert es. Muss ich die Versionsnummer anpassen? Wie muss ich da vor gehen? Eine gepackte Datei kann man mit 7zip nur lesen, nicht schreiben. Dann müßte ich alles entpacken, ändern, wieder packen und hoch laden? Ich finde es schon seltam, dass die Datei nicht zur Version automatisch angepasst wird.  Nun kann ich weiter am Programm und der Visu arbeiten, super. Und irgendwie muss ich es schaffen, dass diese Visu auch auf dem Rasperry Pi läuft, hätte das gerne über das Touch Pannel realisiert, wie es schon mit der Version 3,5 geklappt hat. Leider arbeiten die Temperaturfühler  (DS18B20) nicht zuverlässig, weshalb ich auf die Wago umgestiegen bin.  Also, nochmals vielen Dank und einen schönen Sonntag abend. Gruß Uli


----------



## Rewe2000 (8 November 2020)

Hallo Uil,

es freut mich, dass es dir gelungen ist die Visu so einzurichten.

Bezüglich des Raspi (vermutlich Linux) kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, da ich ausschließlich über Windows mit Java oder über Android mit der Wago-App zugreife.
Ich würde dir empfehlen, mach dazu einen neuen Beitrag in diesem Forum auf, sicherlich verwenden einige User die Visu auch unter Linux.

Wegen der Versionsnummer hab ich mich vermutlich falsch ausgedrückt, du darfst nichts in der "*webvisu.jar*" Datei ändern. Es betrifft auch nicht die CodeSys Version sondern die verwendete Java Version. Die Versionsnummer von Java muss in der Datei "*Wago.jnlp*" korrekt angegeben werden, in meinem Beispiel ist "*1.8+*" eingetragen, das sollte auch bei dir passen, den das aktuelle Java hat auch die Version "*1.8*". 

In der "*webvisu.jar*" kann nur die Version der Datei selbst festgestellt werden, diese kommt aber üblicherweise von WAGO und sollte schon aktuell sein. Sorry, da habe ich einiges durcheinandergebracht.




Wenn es bei dir läuft so ist es OK und du musst nichts mehr ändern.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Cornel61 (8 November 2020)

Hallo Reinhard,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort und den Hinweis auf die Versionsnummer (Java). Das ist geklärt , danke auch für den Tipp einen neuen Beitrag bezüglich Linux aufzumachen. 

Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Abend.
Gruß Uli.


----------



## nmm (28 Mai 2021)

Hallo, 
ich mache zur Zeit ein Projekt über ein Visualisierungssystem für eine PV-Anlage. Ich habe Wago 750-880, die Codesys 2.3 verwenden. Ich plane, Codesys HMI zu verwenden, das auf dem PC läuft und auch eine Web-Visualisierung. Ist dies mit dem, was ich habe, möglich?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Rewe2000 (3 Juni 2021)

Hallo nmm,

ich kenne Codesys HMI nicht, aber grundsätzlich solltest du alles was du vorhast auch mit der Wago 750-880 und CodeSys 3.2 erledigen können.
Ich selbst habe eine sehr koplexe Beregnungssteuerung mir der WAGO WebVisu problemlos am laufen. Einen Webbrowser mit Java benötigst du dazu nicht, guck mal nach https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/wago-750-880-codesys-2-3-webvisu.96974/#post-768398 hier ist beschrieben wie es ohne HTML5 und Java fähigen Browser möglich ist, alleine mit JAVA am PC die Webvisu zu öffnen.
Grundsätzlich kannst du auch alle Variablen auf der WAGO mit Modbus bereitstellen und über eine externe Lösung visualisieren, wir erledigen das im Betrieb mit ZENON.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## nmm (21 Juli 2021)

Hallo Reinhard,
ich habe es Schritt für Schritt mit der Web-Visualisierung versucht. Ich habe einen neuen Ordner "WebVisu Start" erzeugt, die 2 Dateien "Wago.jnlp" und auch "webclient_conf.ini" erstellt. Aber die Webvisualisierung auf Firefox und anderen Browsern erscheint immer noch leer. Können Sie mir in dieser Sache helfen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Cornel61 (21 Juli 2021)

Hallo nmm,

hast du auf deinem PC Java installiert? Reinhard hatte mir bereits vor längerer Zeit geholfen. Der obige Link scheint defekt zu sein. Probiere es bitte mal mit diesem: https://www.wago.com/de/d/16083  . Auf der rechten Seite ist ein Download. Darin findest du eine komplette Anleitung für den Work Around. Ich hoffe es klappt dann auch bei dir.

PS. Wenn es auch auf dem Smartphone ausreichend ist, von Wago gibt es eine App...mal im Store wago eingeben.


----------



## Rewe2000 (21 Juli 2021)

Hallo nmm,

da war Cornel61 mit der Antwort schneller.

Du brauchst für die Darstellung der Webvisu keinen Browser mehr, lediglich JAVA JVM muss auf deinem PC installiert sein. Versuche die Einrichtung bei dir, genau nach der von Cornel61 verlinkten Anweisung (Seite 19, "2: JAVA Virtual Machine (JVM)") auszuführen. Ich verwende die WAGO App auf dem Handy und JAVA JVM auf dem PC, klappt beides prima.

Solltest du noch Probleme haben, melde dich einfach nochmals.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Cornel61 (22 Juli 2021)

Hallo nmm,

wenn ich richtig informiert bin, lässt sich der Speicherplatz der Wago 750-880 erweitern. Wenn das möglich ist, würde ich die Visu mit Html 5 machen. Die drei Dateien waren veröffentlicht. Somit ist die Visualisierung über den Browser möglich und das Risiko der Javabenutzung entfällt. Ich hatte meine erste Steuerung mit einem RaspberryPi 3 und CoDeSys 3.5 realisiert. Dort wird Html5 verwendet und es funktioniert vorzüglich.

Gruß Uli


----------



## bullbus (26 Januar 2022)

Hallo und ergänzend,

vorab ein kurzes Dankeschön an REWE2000. Hatte auch das VISU Problem. Auf den 750-88x lässt sich alles wie beschrieben umsetzen. Verwende allerdings auch einen 750-8202 bei welchem andere Berechtigungen für die minml.jar und webvisu.jar vorgesehen sind. 
Lange rede kurzer Sinn:
    Mit "wago.jnlp" kann auch auf die *.jar Dateien aus vorhandenen 750-88x -ern (evtl. auch lokal abgelegte (*nicht getestet*)) zugegriffen werden. 
    In der *webclient_conf.ini* kann dann aber die URL des 750-8202 eingetragen werden _192.xxx.xxx.xxx/webvisu/ oder 192.xxx.xxx.xxx:8080/_
was mein Problem schlussendlich gelöst hat. 

VG an alle


----------



## Step7Neuling (29 September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich greife hier das Thema nochmal auf, werde das dem geschrieben nicht richtig Schlau, vieles ging ja auch irgendwie nur zur Problematik vor version x.x.50. Aber ich habe eine aktuellere. Das Java Applet ist ja soweit ich informiert bin generell nicht mehr möglich.

Da es ja scheinbar diese drei Dateien gibt, die dann mit HTML5 Arbeiten ich sie aber bei Wago nicht finden kann. 

Versuche ich nun mehr zu erfahren ?!?!?!

Wie kann ich meine Steuerung nun so einrichten das ich Problemlos die Seiten wieder öffnen kann ? Aber ich dennoch wie gewohnt die VISU in CoDeSys anpassen kann. Da ich gerne bei Version 2.3 bleiben möchte.

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.

Grüße
Step7


----------



## Oberchefe (29 September 2022)

Suchergebnisse zu Nutzung der Webvisualisierung mit dem Java™ Laufzeitsystem (JRE, JVM) 7 Update 51 (7u51) (a500690) | WAGO
					

Suchergebnisse für Nutzung der Webvisualisierung mit dem Java™ Laufzeitsystem (JRE, JVM) 7 Update 51 (7u51) (a500690) zu WAGO Deutschland




					www.wago.com


----------



## Step7Neuling (29 September 2022)

darf ich nochmal Fragen, welche Dateien ich nun per FTP übertragen muss ?
Die Datei habe ich bereits runtergeladen, bin davon ausgegangen, das es da nur um die
neue JAVA Version ging und nicht über HTML5


----------



## Oberchefe (29 September 2022)

Das ist das, was von Wago offiziell für das Gerät angedacht ist. Wenn du HTML5 haben willst, musst du wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, auf Nicht-Wago Lösungen zurückgreifen wie z.B. : https://sourceforge.net/p/webvisu/wiki/Home/


----------



## KLM (29 September 2022)

Was wohin muss steht recht gut beschrieben im Anwendungshinweis (siehe oben), aber es ist und bleibt eine Java-basierte Visu. Die 750-8xx Controller können nur mit CODESYS 2 programmiert werden. Wenn Du eine HTML5-basierte Visu willst, brauchst Du einen Konverter dazwischen (z.B. Spider Control) oder musst auf eine andere Hardware wechseln, die mit CODESYS 3 oder e!COCKPIT programmiert werden kann. Alternativ kannst Du auch nur die WebVisuApp für Android und iOS als Konverter verwenden (siehe jeweiligem App-Store), dann brauchst Du am Controller gar nichts ändern und die Sache ist kostenfrei. Für Windows bekommt man über den Support auch einen kleinen Browser, der Java noch unterstützt (WebVisuStarter), aber das Java-Applet muss dafür trotzdem auf Windows laufen.


----------



## Step7Neuling (29 September 2022)

ich habe das nun mal mit dem HTML5 ausprobiert, aber da kommt eigentlich nur die erste Seite.
Funktioniert zwar, aber leider nur die erste Seite und das auch ohne die Navigationsleiste. Schade.


----------



## Rewe2000 (6 Oktober 2022)

Hallo Step7Neuling,

auch ich musste feststellen, dass mit den HTML5 Lösungen nicht alle Symbole so funktionieren wie ich es von der WAGO WEBVisu gewohnt bin, deshalb meine Empfehlung, lass die Finger (derzeit) von HTML5 und verwende die Lösung wie von WAGO derzeit vorgeschlagen.

Ich habe aktuell einige alte WAGO Controller in der Firma auf OpenJDK (wegen Lizenzpflicht bei gewerblicher Nutzung von Java) umgestellt, hat alles problemlos geklappt. Wenn du Java als Privat- User verwendest darfst du ja aktuell noch "JAVA Virtual Machine (JVM)" nutzen, das ist dann ein wenig einfacher einzurichten, das ja Java auf den meisten Rechnern bereits installiert ist.

Die Einrichtung ist eigentlich nicht besonders anspruchsvoll, du musst dich *nur genau an die WAGO Anleitung *(wie von Oberchefe verlinkt) halten, *ab Kapitel 3.3.3*.

Wenn du dabei Probleme hast, so melde dich einfach nochmals (mit konkreten Fragen), wenn möglich können wir dir helfen die Visu erfolgreich umzustellen.
Denke auch an die WAGO App für dein Handy, diese funktioniert perfekt ohne große Konfiguration.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Step7Neuling (6 Oktober 2022)

Aber muss ich das eigentlich noch machen, wenn ich mit einer Version >x.x.55 Arbeite?


----------



## Rewe2000 (6 Oktober 2022)

Ja, auch die CodeSys Version 2.3.9.55 hat kein HTML5 an Board und benötigt zwingend Java für die WEBVisu. Bei der "relativ" neuen Versin könnten sich lediglich die beiden Java Dateien "*webvisu.jar*" und "*minml.jar*" bereits auf der Steuerung befinden, diese werden ab einer bestimmten Version automatisch mit auf die Steuerung übertragen (wenn diese im Verzeichnis ....\CODESYS V2.3\Visu am PC liegen).
Guck einfach mal auf deine Steuerung mit einem FTP-Programm, wie z.B. Filezilla für Windows.

Gruß Reinhard


----------

